

Americhrome (2011) - rcsorensen
http://www.themorningnews.org/article/americhrome

======
ArekDymalski
This is quite interesting article, but it's quite weird to read without the
presentation of mentioned colors.

~~~
JonathonW
It's hard to tell for many of them (there are lots of darker colors), but,
everywhere the author mentions an FSxxxxx color number, the number itself is
colored with an approximation of the mentioned color.

Could be easier to see, though. Using blocks of color instead of colored text
would make the colors easily distinguishable. It seems weird to have so much
text and so few visuals in an article about color...

~~~
andrewwomack
Hi, I'm the publisher of the site. Great suggestion, and we've updated the
text to background colors.

~~~
JonathonW
Cool-- that looks nice.

